# Tecumsen Victor XL/C Engine Manual



## mjstroven (Jun 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I might be able to obtain a service manual for a 6.0 horsepower L head Tecumsen Victor XL/C engine model VLV126? I just purchased a used DR Power Wagon and after cleaning the carburetor I can't get it to idle without manually pulling back on the governor lever. I know these are touchy adjustments and I'm hoping a service manual would give me some help. Thanks in advance for anyone that can help me.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the Tecumseh L-Head engine manual.Page 33 shows the carb and governor linkage.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the Tecumseh L-Head engine manual.Page 33 shows the carb and governor linkage.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf



That's not the right manual for his engine, he as a Vector engine (VLV)
This manual should have what your looking for.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehvlvmanual.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

ooops! Thank you for the correction 30year,I clicked the wrong link in my documents.Sorry.


----------



## mjstroven (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the timely response. This was just the information I needed. After adjusting the governor the engine still will not return to idle and wants to run much higher than the 3400-3600 rpm governed speed so I will probably need to open up the engine and make sure the governor doesn't need replacement.


----------



## heartsdown31 (6 mo ago)

I've gotta VECTOR XL/C 6XT08844 Trimmer that I'm trying to replace the trimmer Mow-Ball Support/Cover "Thingy," (DR POWER EQUIPMENT ITEM #121131). Does Anyone know how to take the old item off? It's secured to the Spindle via a 10mm bolt. Sounds pretty straight forward, I know however, there's like no way to get a wrench around the bolt. If I'm missing something please, by All means, feel free to provide Any guidance that you suspect will lead to success. Thanking you All for both Hit & Miss Ideas. I am of the opinion that there's, "No such thing as a Dumb," Suggestion/Idea. That said & bc there's always 1, "Ole Sour Ass," that'll consider it their job to prove you wrong or (insert word). Thanks again.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you upload some photos that we can devise a plan around....

Is it packed with dirt?

Are you using a wrench to hold the drive shaft as you loosen the bolt?


----------



## heartsdown31 (6 mo ago)

Thank you ALL for Racking your brains to help me attack my problem the Trimmer. Fortunately, I was able to fall back into Maintenance Technician frame of mind and was able to successfully replace the item. But does anyone know where I can find the Engine Repair Manual for it (VECTOR XL/C, Model # 6XT08844). Pictures to follow, shortly. 
Thanks again.


----------



## heartsdown31 (6 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me how to, RAISE & LOWER the Cutting Height of the mowing device? Again this is a VECTOR XL/C Model# 6XT08844

Thank you


----------

